# Update MySQL 8.0.30 error



## Alucn (Sep 19, 2022)

run service mysql-server start error:

```
ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.7 required by /usr/local/libexec/mysqld not found
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server: WARNING: failed precmd routine for mysql
```


----------



## Alucn (Sep 19, 2022)

```
root@freebsd:~ # freebsd-version -k -u
13.1-RELEASE-p2
13.0-RELEASE-p13
root@freebsd:~ #
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2022)

You have a partially upgraded system. Finish the upgrade.


----------



## Alucn (Sep 19, 2022)

SirDice said:


> You have a partially upgraded system. Finish the upgrade.


Not very clear, upgrade according to the official process


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2022)

No, you only upgraded the kernel. You haven't upgraded the rest of the system yet. So you only ran `freebsd-update install` once. It should be ran _twice_.


----------



## Alucn (Sep 19, 2022)

SirDice said:


> No, you only upgraded the kernel. You haven't upgraded the rest of the system yet. So you only ran `freebsd-update install` once. It should be ran _twice_.


Execution prompt

```
root@freebsd:~ # freebsd-update install
src component not installed, skipped
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```
How should I fix it now?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2022)

You managed to mess it up. You can try starting over again; `freebsd-update -r 13.1-RELEASE --currently-running 13.0-RELEASE upgrade`. The `--currently-running` is necessary as you've already done a partial upgrade.


----------



## Alucn (Sep 19, 2022)

SirDice said:


> You managed to mess it up. You can try starting over again; `freebsd-update -r 13.1-RELEASE --currently-running 13.0-RELEASE upgrade`. The `--currently-running` is necessary as you've already done a partial upgrade.


Thanks, I'll try first!


----------



## Alucn (Sep 19, 2022)

install mysql 8.0.29 error
ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.7 required by /usr/local/libexec/mysqld not found
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server: WARNING: failed precmd routine for mysql


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2022)

Still haven't finished the OS upgrade.


----------



## Alucn (Sep 19, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Still haven't finished the OS upgrade.


I reinitialize the cloud system and install the lower version
MySQL 8.0.29 still fails to start.
System version reduced to 13.0 p8


----------



## jbo (Sep 19, 2022)

Alucn said:


> I reinitialize the cloud system and install the lower version


No need to re-install. You just have to complete the FreeBSD update to 13.1 properly as described in the manual. After you upgraded both the kernel and world successfully, you can update your packages. This should ultimately resolve your issue.

`freebsd-version -k -u` reporting different versions is a give-away for an incomplete update procedure.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2022)

Alucn said:


> System version reduced to 13.0 p8


13.0 is now end-of-life. Packages are built specifically for 13.1 now.


----------

